# First LC-1 1/2 TM & VS Illustrated Parts Catalog and Canadian Parts Contact



## Tecnico (Jan 7, 2023)

Since this was lost in the system glitch I'll re-post:

I have been in contact with Ron at Heinman Machinery (parts@heinmanmachinery.com) in Mississauga about their support of my First LC-1 1/2 TM mill, I'm pleased to report that he was kind enough to send me a copy of the illustrated Parts List covering both my machine and the VS version of the LC-1 1/2.  He also informed me that they can still get parts for those machines which is pleasing and in some ways surprising as mine has a production date of April 1987!

I can't report on part lead time or price because I haven't needed parts but it's nice to know that we have a Canadian source.
If anyone would like a copy of the Parts List to support their machine PM me your E-mail and I'll send you a copy.  Ron was OK with sharing the document.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 7, 2023)

Thanks for sharing. It is greatly appreciated!

I made a few mods to my quill DRO over the holidays. I had to disassemble the quill front stop system to do that. In the process, I messed up and forgot to note how the triple trip Lever pin goes in. Does anyone happen to know if it goes in long end up or long end down?

This is eggagerated, but you get the idea.






Here is what the HW Machinery part photo looks like. Mine is not so symmetric at all.


----------



## Tecnico (Jan 7, 2023)

@Susquatch Just took a quick boo at mine and the hole is offset about .020 - .025".  It was installed with the short end down, reducing the amount of travel available to release the drive.  I'm skeptical that it would have functioned correctly.

I wonder why they made the part asymmetrical, perhaps to allow for wear or tolerance stack up in all the parts of the mechanism? The bore is also CSK to get rid of the sharp edge and allow a bit more travel.   Smart designers! 

EDIT:  H & W's video says short side down......... @ 19:35  H & W - Assembling the BP Quill Housing I really like H & W's videos!

Thanks for making me look closer at the machine details!  I keep finding subtle little things that impress me on their attention to detail.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 7, 2023)

Tecnico said:


> Thanks for making me look closer at the machine details! I keep finding subtle little things that impress me on their attention to detail.



I often find myself wishing I could post several different reactions. Words will just have to do! 

1. Thanks for looking at yours for me. 
2. Thanks for finding a related video. 
3. Thanks for the insightful comments!


----------



## Tecnico (Sunday at 9:53 AM)

Any time @Susquatch, it's always pleasing to find somewhere I can give back amongst all the very knowledgeable folks in this playground.

BTW, I just love that H & W have gone to the trouble to document how to tear down & rebuild BPs and by extension BP pattern clones.  They could hold their cards close to the chest but they don't.  They're my go to for the little undocumented nuggets that you need to maintain these machines properly.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Sunday at 10:34 AM)

Tecnico said:


> BTW, I just love that H & W have gone to the trouble to document how to tear down & rebuild BPs and by extension BP pattern clones.  They could hold their cards close to the chest but they don't.  They're my go to for the little undocumented nuggets that you need to maintain these machines properly.
> 
> D



What I know is that you took yours apart AGAIN to help me. I will be forever grateful for that.

I watched all of their videos and spent a lot of coin on parts from them (which is really why they do the videos) but somehow I missed the one you mentioned - or more likely just don't remember. Doesn't matter, it's back together and seems to work fine along with a new quill scale bracket repositioned to catch the full quill distance. 

I'm a happy camper.


----------

